# latte/café con leche



## CarolMamkny

Espero que está pregunta no sea muy tonta pero aquí va:

En NY llamamos "latte" a una especie de café con leche hecho a base de expreso, el termino "latte" ya es bastante conocido en Sudamérica.He preguntado si hay un equivalente a esta bebida en Italiano pero la unica respuesta que he encontrado es "capuccino". Espero me ayuden.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Cristina.

Latte macchiato (con schiuma). En España se llama "leche manchada".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latte_macchiato
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latte_macchiato


----------



## CarolMamkny

Cristina. said:


> Latte macchiato (con schiuma). En España se llama "leche manchada".


Gracias por tu pronta respuesta pero..ummm...  el tipo de café del que hablo nunca tiene espuma. ¿Crees que es lo mismo?


----------



## Cristina.

E caffè macchiato? -> espresso macchiato di latte.


----------



## CarolMamkny

Cristina. said:


> E caffè macchiato?


 
¡Finalmente... Muchisimas gracias !


----------



## Neuromante

Carol, tú quieres que acabemos todos enfadados

En español hay unas mil variedades de cafe y leche y en la revista Focus recopilaron más de 500 en italiano.

Para empezar, la que aporta Cristina no la he oído en mi vida.


Deberías aportar la proporción de leche y de café, la cantidad de líquido en total, tipo de leche...

De todos modos las más básicas sería _Caffelatte_, si es una taza grande con leche y café añadido y _Machiatto_ si es un café con leche añadida, en taza algo mayor que la de café expreso.


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, también sin aportar las proporciones de leche y café o la cantidad de líquido, si Carol (hola chica) habla de *latte* les puedo casi garantizar que se refiere al *caffè macchiato*, ya que ese nombre, *latte*, lo vi también en Inglaterra, y por supuesto *no* corresponde a la _leche_ (en italiano *ésa* se llama *latte*), sino al _café cortado_ español (_caffè macchiato_ italiano).
Luego, habrá matices de la proporción del líquido según los lugares, pero el _caffè macchiato_ de mi ciudad corresponde al _café cortado_ de Valladolid o de Argentina.
Y acá la taza es igual de chica que la que se usa para el café expreso.

_Caffelatte_ es el _café con leche_ español, nomás, sí en taza más grande, y sin espuma.
_Cappuccino_ es..._cappuccino_, con espuma.
_Latte macchiato_ es la _leche manchada_ que nombra Cristina.
Yo tampoco conocía esa palabra, me parece, en castellano...Pero no me acuerdo. ¿En Madrid dicen así? ¿Y _leche cortada_ (con café) lo dicen?...


----------



## traduttrice

_Latte macchiato_ - sería lo que en Arg. llamamos _LÁGRIMA_ (o c_afé manchado_ en España), es decir, leche con un chorrito de café.


----------



## Cristina.

Leche manchada-> mucha leche y un poquito (una _"mancha"_) de café.
Café manchado-> mucho café y una _"mancha" _de leche.

No me parece que se utilice mucho 'café manchado' en Madrid, aquí se suele decir café (muy) largo con muy poca leche, y según te va echado el camarero la leche le dices !vale! o !ya!.

Seguro que hay gente en Madrid que no conoce la "leche manchada" (aparte del hecho de que la leche manchada no se toma mucho, jejeje, se toma más el café con leche, el cortado, el café solo, largo o muy largo con poca leche, etc)
Latte macchiato


----------



## CarolMamkny

traduttrice said:


> _Latte macchiato_ - sería lo que en Arg. llamamos _LÁGRIMA_ (o c_afé manchado_ en España), es decir, leche con un chorrito de café.


 
El tipo de café (latte) del que hablo es este. Es más leche que café. Gracias por responder a mi duda. Es que no queria tener que tomar Capuccino todos los días .


----------



## Cristina.

Vaya, al final era la primera respuesta que te di, después de todo.
Pareces contradecirte, sácanos de ascuas. ¿Es caffè macchiato o latte macchiato?

Bueno, al menos ha servido para hablar de 'cafés' y 'leches manchadas'.


----------



## Cristina.

traduttrice said:


> _Latte macchiato_ - sería lo que en Arg. llamamos _LÁGRIMA_ (o _leche manchada_ en España), es decir, leche con un chorrito de café.


----------



## xeneize

Coincido con Cristina, Carol, lo tenés que aclarar , hay más leche o más café??...
Eso hace que sea _leche manchada_ o _café manchado_...

Muy claro Cristina, pero una duda nomás: entonces el _café manchado_ que decís respecto de Madrid, vendría a coincidir con su _café cortado_, más o menos, no?...
El _café cortado_ es el _caffè macchiato_ italiano, también...


----------



## Cristina.

Bueno, acá y en toda España es más normal decir 'café cortado' (aunque no es lo mismo que un 'café manchado', pero se suele consumir más el cortado)

Café manchado se oye muchísimo menos, la diferencia sería que el café cortado tiene un poquito más de leche que el café manchado.
Si vos decís al camarero: "me pone un café manchado", te sirve un vaso lleno de café con un pelín de leche. 
Si vos decís que te sirvan una "leche manchada", te srive un vaso lleno de leche con un pelín de café o de polvos de café descafeinado.
Si decís que te sirvan un café cortado, la cantidad de leche obviamente es un poco mayor, varía en función del consumidor, vos podés decir al camarero cuándo querés que deje de echarte la leche , pero aunque no le digáis nada, nunca tendrá mitad de leche y mitad de café como un café con leche.

Ahora me entra la duda, ¿cómo distinguís el café manchado del cortado?
Quizá 'caffè macchiato' designa a los dos.


----------



## CarolMamkny

xeneize said:


> Coincido con Cristina, Carol, lo tenés que aclarar , hay más leche o más café??...
> Eso hace que sea _leche manchada_ o _café manchado_...
> 
> Muy claro Cristina, pero una duda nomás: entonces el _café manchado_ que decís respecto de Madrid, vendría a coincidir con su _café cortado_, más o menos, no?...
> El _café cortado_ es el _caffè macchiato_ italiano, también...


 
O.K aquí en NY se le llama "latte" (y aunque fui a Colombia y en Mexico D.F y también le llamaban así) cuando se le agrega a un "shot" o "copita" de espreso bastante leche. Yo diría que es un 20% espreso y 80% leche. Debo añadir que esta bebida no trae espuma. 

¿Me explico mejor?


----------



## Cristina.

Ahhhhh, allora se lo avessi detto prima...
Quindi è latte macchiato, come ti avevo detto prima nel secondo post.


----------



## CarolMamkny

Cristina. said:


> Ahhhhh, allora se lo avessi detto prima...
> Quindi è latte macchiato, come ti avevo detto prima nel secondo post.


 
Jajajaja MEA CULPA!.... pero lo bueno es que se ha llegado a un acuerdo ... entonces queda "latte macchiato". ¡Gracias!


----------



## xeneize

Sí sí es así, _latte macchiato_, _leche manchada_...
Sí Cristina, el café cortado es macchiato...y el manchado también, veo 
Ahí lo único es que, entonces, un _café cortado_ tiene más leche que un _café manchado_, verdad?...
Por cierto, la descripción que pusiste arriba se aplica al _café manchado_ o a la _leche manchada _(más leche y una pizca de café en polvo de sobre..)?..


----------



## Cristina.

Aaaaaahhhhh, sì, è stata una svista nomás, la correggerò subito


----------



## xeneize

Me gusta como usás _nomás_, está bien usado


----------



## chaquira16

xeneize said:


> Sí sí es así, _latte macchiato_, _leche manchada_...
> Sí Cristina, el café cortado es macchiato...y el manchado también, veo
> Ahí lo único es que, entonces, un _café cortado_ tiene más leche que un _café manchado_, verdad?...
> Por cierto, la descripción que pusiste arriba se aplica al _café manchado_ o a la _leche manchada _(más leche y una pizca de café en polvo de sobre..)?..


 
Hola a todas ( ¿y todos?)

En Andalucía "un cortao", es literalmente un café expreso que se corta con una gota de leche. "Una leche manchá", es leche con una gota de café. No se dice ni café manchado, ni leche cortada.

Mi pregunta: se è "latte" femenile perché non si dice "macchiata"?

Saluti

Carmen


----------



## Silvia10975

Hola Carmen, latte in italiano è maschile, per questo è macchiato


----------



## chaquira16

s10975 said:


> Hola Carmen, latte in italiano è maschile, per questo è macchiato


 
Grazie, grazie, grazie, Silvia.Perchè pensavo che fosse femenile? 

¡qué torpe! ja ja ja


----------



## Silvia10975

Probabilmente perché il gemello spagnolo è femminile. Fortuna che non sono moltissime le parole simili che cambiano genere passando da una lingua all'altra  (lo stesso errore tuo l'ho fatto con aire/aria, credevo fosse femminile e che avessero fatto un grave errore nel dare il nome a Buenos Aires, me tapina...)


----------



## Cristina.

chaquira16 said:


> No se dice ni café manchado, ni leche cortada.


 
Ora che ci penso, neanche a Madrid si dice "café manchado", avevo scritto che non si dice molto spesso perché avevo paura che "qualcuno" mi dicesse il contrario. 

Attenzione! "Leche cortada/agriada" ("latte cagliato o latte inacidito") non ha niente a che vedere con questo, significa che il latte si è inacidito.
Non immagino nessuno che ordini una "leche cortada".

Altri nomi dissimmetrici riguardante il genere:
Il burro (la mantequilla, non l'asino), il fiore, la tigre, il serpente, il sangue, il miele.


----------



## Silvia10975

Añado il sale/la sal.


----------



## Eva Maria

Cristina. said:


> E caffè macchiato? -> espresso macchiato di latte.


 
Il "café manchado" espagnolo!

EM


----------



## Cristina.

Il "café manchado" non l'ho mai sentito a Madrid, da queste parti non si usa, non so in Catalogna.


----------



## chaquira16

Cristina. said:


> Il "café manchado" non l'ho mai sentito a Madrid, da queste parti non si usa, non so in Catalogna.


 
Hola, Cristina:

En Andalucía el camarero dice : "¡Un manchao!", aunque le hayas pedido una leche manchada.

Attenzione! "Leche cortada/agriada" ("latte cagliato o latte inacidito") non ha niente a che vedere con questo, significa che il latte si è inacidito.
Non immagino nessuno che ordini una "leche cortada".

No estaba confundida sólo había intentado hacer una juego de palabras.
Lamento la confusión que te ha causado. ¡Claro que "cortada" en español es agriada, o estropeada si es mayonesa.

Saludos

Carmen


----------



## Cristina.

Eva Maria said:


> Il "café manchado" espagnolo!
> 
> EM


 
E caffè macchiato? era un suggerimento, una proposta, mai un dubbio.
D'altra parte, non ho mai ordinato 'un manchao' in vita mia.
Cristina


----------

